# What is the smallest pump available?



## Randa1 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a small picture frame tank, th pump we were using died a couple of days after getting the tank, we then bought an Airflow mini pump but it's too big too powerfull and too noisy, what is the smallest pump available that we could get? Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can turn the flow down by tying a loose knot,or get a regulator.How big is the tank?

I have browsed,and cant find one.I have a hawkeye 201 i dont need.Its sold with small one gallons.If ya wanted,pay shipping and you can have it.Should fit in a small flatrate box.


----------



## Randa1 (Nov 5, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> You can turn the flow down by tying a loose knot,or get a regulator.How big is the tank?
> 
> I have browsed,and cant find one.I have a hawkeye 201 i dont need.Its sold with small one gallons.If ya wanted,pay shipping and you can have it.Should fit in a small flatrate box.


Where would you be posting from?
The tank itself is 35cm by35cm by 8cm.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im in South Carolina.Theres flat rate shipping boxes thats about $4.95.i think thats the cheapest itll be.Could find out by weight.But thatll get it to you in three days.


----------

